# Remington 700 BDL front sight removal



## TOOEXTREME

I have a Remington 700 BDL and want to remove the front sight. I removed the hood, next removed the dove tail sight and there are no screws holding the base to the barrel. How is the base attached to the barrel???


----------



## deckh

Every front sight that I have removed on Rems. have had at least one screw. Maybe Rem. has gone to cost cutting and silver solders the sight on. I doubt it is epoxied on. If it was you could apply some heat to break the bond. Gunsmith ??


----------



## TOOEXTREME

Took the rifle to a gun shop and they said it is soldered on the barrel. The rifle is an older model it is taped on the side of the receiver for peep sights. probably built in the late 60's or early 70's.


----------



## donf

I have a few like that, and if you can get it off, it looks real ugly underneath there. I just leave mine on.


----------



## MNsurf

Yep, soldered underneath. Unless you are going to re blue the barrel dont remove ot cuz it looks bad.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jm423

Older ones were silver-soldered on. Have to heat to near-red hot to break bond. Does not help bluing at all!


----------

